# Hilton Hawaian Village



## kdorward (Jun 4, 2006)

If you book a 2BR HHV for 7000 points what type of view will ou get.   I want to rent a unit out next year.   I am not sure what to say for the view.  I know they have plus and premire units.  I will be reserving just a regular 7000 point 2BR unit.  Does anyone know what type of view you get so I can advertise it that way.   I don't want to put ocean view if its not.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 4, 2006)

Our first room was a view of the parking structure and the conference center.  
Our second room view was higher up and we could see the Marina next door and the Ilikai, and the city, mountain view.

Perhaps you can call it garden view or mountain view.  That's probably what they call it on their website


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 8, 2006)

7000 point units are city view at best.  Oceanview units are a PLUS and oceanfront units are PREMIUM units.

Don't expect a view.  I think HGVC over the phone calls it a garden or city view.

Sandy


----------



## Pronkster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just returned from HHV and took a courtesy tour while I was there.  I was told that since both sides of the building have an ocean view, that the lower point 2 bdr. units (7000 pts.) are on the lower floors.  Above a certain flooor is considered plus, and oceanfront is premium.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Emi (Jun 11, 2006)

City view or Garden view best describes it.

The 2 BR are on the backside of the building with one balcony facing the Entrance/Diamond Head of the resort OR the Ilikai Hotel/Marina and one balcony overlooking the garage structure and the city. The 2 BR are up to the eigth floor on the Entrance/Diamond Head facing side of the builing and up to the 23rd fl on the marina side of the building. The Ilikai/marina side of the building also have 2BR in the middle of the building up to the 5th fl. The new building is being built at the side facing the Ilikai/marina. It will be noisier there. The Entrance side may be more preferable, although noisy from teh traffic. The 2 BR 7000 pts are not going to be very desirable until the new building is completed.

Would it make more sense to reserve a 1BR(4800 pts) and a studio (2200 pts) at Kalia Towers? You are guarantee a beautiful view even on the cityview because it is on the higher floors (12 to 18fl). The studios are only on the oceanview side.


----------



## i39249 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am planning a Hawaiian vacation for March of 2007.  I'd like to go to Oahu.  It will be with my wife and my 6 year old son.    I'd like at least an ocean view on the higher floor.  I have 7000 points for 2007 and I have not used all my points this year.  Am I better getting a one bedroom with premier view or will a 2 bedroom plus be sufficient?  I think they are both listed for 8400 points.   I would like to avoid parking structures or street traffic noise.  Any suggestion?   From the previous post, would the Kalia tower be the better option than?


----------



## lakers (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm currently writing from the 19th floor of the HHV Lagoon Tower.  This is a one-bedroom plus which means it has the diamond head view and therefore is away from the construction.  Any plus or premium room should make for a great vacation.


----------



## Emi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi

2 BR Premier (9600 pts) are oceanfront. I do not believe there are any 1BR Premier. Depending on how many points you want to use, the 1BR Plus (6200 pts) have great oceanviews if you are on a high floor (above 14th) same with 2BR Plus (8400 pts) Really want to slurge, get the 3BR Penthouse for 9600 pts (same as 2BR Premier) I think they are all 2 stories. If you do not mind not having 2BR, then I would rather take a 1BR Plus then a 2BR standard (7000 pts). 

Call the resort front desk and request a high floor facing Rainbow Tower. The other side will have Ilikai and the construction site in view no matter which floor you are on.

The Kalia Tower is further away from the ocean although you are guarantee a high fl. You do overlook the huge parking garage roof and Rainbow shops and have Rainbow Tower and Lagoon Tower between you and the ocean.If you want to be up close, reserve the Lagoon Tower and hope for a high fl.Kalia is also a longer walk to the pool and beach for your 6 year old.


----------



## i39249 (Jun 16, 2006)

EMI,

Thanks for the great tips.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 27, 2008)

deleted....


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 30, 2008)

We stayed at HHV during gold season and got a beautiful oceanview two bedroom unit for 7000.  It would have been more during platinum season.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread is over two years old.


----------



## reddiablosv (Aug 1, 2008)

*What will 7000 pts. get you?*

So what? I don't care if the thread started two years ago.  Has anything changed?   7K points is common number of pts. that HGVC owners own.  Me included. I want to know of what's new!  Ben


----------



## chesterbhoy (Aug 1, 2008)

In May/June 2007 - we got a view of the construction site from our 2BR 8th floor unit! Noise all day...might be better now that work is nearing completion on the new building.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 30, 2008)

Pronkster said:


> I just returned from HHV and took a courtesy tour while I was there.  I was told that since both sides of the building have an ocean view, that the lower point 2 bdr. units (7000 pts.) are on the lower floors.  Above a certain floor is considered plus, and oceanfront is premium.



Although this post is over two years old, a correction is necessary.

The "plus" and "premiere" designations have nothing to do with what floor the unit is on but where the unit is located on each floor. The two "standard" 2BR units on each floor at the Lagoon tower are located at the end of the building that faces the mountains. The two "premiere" 2BR units are on the opposite side of the building and face the ocean. The "plus" units (ocean view) are in between.


----------

